# Post-War Germany: Bruno Gröning, Lost Buildings, and the Evils of Money



## dreamtime (Oct 17, 2022)

Germany in the 18th Century, before the spread of modern architecture and industrialization changed the nature of cities forever (Paintings by Bernardo Bellotto). In the past, a city seemed like a healthy living and breathing organism, and today's cities seem to be infected by something resembling cancer. Being part of a city that follows a natural order gave our ancestors a purpose, which is often missing today. Just like our cities break apart into formless monsters, humans increasingly break apart and get actual cancer.​

Sometimes losing parts of your roots and history is as subtle as a small old shop, building or place that disappears from the city scape.

In my home town, there was a small store in the city center that sold sewing materials. It was only open for around 2 hours per day. Even in the 90s, this shop didn't really fit in, it seems. It's difficult to run this as a sustainable business, so to me this store felt like an anomaly in a world where everything has to make profit.

But the more you go back in time, the more the world consisted of places like this - where people created something that gave them purpose, and a way to interact with the world and other people. Where money was either non-existent in the equation, or secondary. In Germany and Central Europe, 1945 marked the beginning of the rule of money over everything else, and the "economic miracle" that followed between 1950 and 1970 is a reflection of this.

Maybe the woman owned the store and didn't have to pay rent. Maybe she lived from inheritance. Maybe she had another well-paying job or was retired. Inheritance is one way of historical continuity, and building off the achievements of our ancestors. No one can build everything alone, and in an ideal world, every new generation would be better off than the one before, when it comes to quality of life in all aspects, including material. In wealthy societies with a small percentage of tax-collecting parasites, wealth can lead to countless small islands of freedom in an unfree world, even with a problematic monetary system. But the goal of the parasitic entities controlling both nation states and big corporations was to slowly transform those islands of freedom into barren wastelands during the 19th and 20th Centuries.

I don't know whether the sewing store still exists in my home town or whether it's profitable, but when I was a child, the old medieval city center around the town square got demolished. I remember that I was very sad. There was massive pressure to "modernize", to attract new business. And those businesses did come indeed. Run by people foreign to the city, or even to Germany, with no roots there.

What did they replace? Traditional stores by local families that had operated there for eternity. Buldings that have a soul, buildings and people that defined my childhood.

With the economic pressure starting in the 20th Century, every year, meaningful buildings, businesses, places and things disappear and are irrevocably gone forever. And everytime, even if not many are aware, a small part of ourselves goes with them - we subtly lose a part of what makes us human.

Today in Germany, the few historic places that are left are often turned into tourist magnets, and destinations for weekend activities. People are subconsciously drawn to it. There are countless historical castles, farms, mills, and old-world buildings that are turned into cafes, restaurants or museums. But we know surprisingly little about what really happened in those buildings during the course of their existence.

Most street names are connected to their historical meaning. When a place had a mill, the street next to it became the mill street. There are probably tens of thousands of mill streets. Over time, the mill often disappeared, but the name stayed. In that case, there is still a faint connection to the past, but it's almost meaningless. Eventually, the name will also go, and then there's nothing left at all.

This is the danger of losing one's roots, living in a world without connection to the past, where nothing has meaning anymore, except the meaning that those in power concede to us, which is often artificial substitutes of meaning, merely surrogates.

In Northern Germany, where I grew up, there are many historical windmills. A mill should be something profane, it's just a place for milling grain. We should be happy that humans optimized it's production and most of us have nothing to do with it anymore. But instead of being happy, we visit these old places and feel sentimental. Visiting a modern mill would probably be a pretty depressing experience. What people can probably feel is that 100 or 200 years ago, small and relatively healthy human communities formed around a purpose - i.e. milling grain, and then lived a live that had a deeper purpose in harmony with the rhythms of nature and in harmony with human needs.

Professions that offer a higher purpose are becoming increasingly rare, and buildings that uplift the spirit also. The latter were built according to their function, and if the form is beautiful, the function could not have been that bad, even though historically we are told (i.e. by Steven Pinker) that the majority of our history consists of evil deeds, wars, and people killing each other.

_“If the past is a foreign country, it is a shockingly violent one. It is easy to forget how dangerous life used to be, how deeply brutality was once woven into the fabric of daily existence. Cultural memory pacifies the past, leaving us with pale souvenirs whose bloody origins have been bleached away.”

“As one becomes aware of the decline of violence, the world begins to look different. The past seems less innocent; the present less sinister.”_

- *Steven Pinker, The Better Angels of Our Nature: Why Violence Has Declined*​

But this is not being reflected by the actual evidence we can see every day. What has survived in buildings and paintings shows a glorious past. Truth, beauty and goodness, the Transcendentals, formed the spiritual foundation of the so-called "middle ages" and the renaissance. It was not just a philosophy, it was a way of life. The idea was to reach god, who in this world is represented by truth, beauty and goodness. We live in a society that idolizes the past by it’s actions (worshipping old buildings, art), but at the same time demonizes it in its official history.

*Bruno Gröning*

When Germany was thrown into suffering and darkness with the two World Wars, a figure emerged that some considered a reincarnation of Jesus Christ: Bruno Gröning. Gröning said that he radiates the god-given life-energy that heals all disease (the _Heilstrom - healing current_), and takes away evil and darkness. His "goiter" was his main signature, but he always said that it's not a traditional goiter - he had helped countless people get rid of their own goiters. He said that his "goiter" is related to his ability to heal, and necessary.

Even though he was the most famous man in Post-War Germany, I never heard his name in the mainstream. His name was erased from the history books. In a better world, he would have replaced Konrad Adenauer as the leader of Germany.



 


Bruno Gröning was a simple carpenter from Eastern Germany (Danzig) who turned into a spiritual healer that attracted millions of suffering Germans. He became the most well-known man in Post-War Germany, and was even more promiment than Konrad Adenauer. He quickly made enemies with the system, and a long legal battle ensued to destroy his life and work of healing Germans who suffered from the consequences of war. The entire medical system, created during the 19th and 20th Century, based on monopolizing disease and turning it into a revenue source, was starting to feel threatened by a guy who used nothing but his connection to god to heal.

The German post-war history is incomplete without the story of Gröning. There is no way to make sense of the fate of the German nation without Gröning, so it's surprising (or not) to see that his name got erased from the collective memories about this time. The movies that got produced in Germany between 1945 and 1980 are often very dark, sad and depressive, but there were also several documentary-like movies that tried to re-connect to the past experiences and healing the past. It seems all of this was an incomplete attempt to process the traumatic suffering. But after the 80s, the attempt to heal the past by making movies stopped and suddenly movies turned into products that were ment to be consumed, and make one numb. Hedonism spread in Western Germany, and nihilistic punk-culture in the East.

When Gröning was hold captive in a Soviet POW camp during WW2, he made friends with the other prisoners, because he helped unconditionally. It is said that the Soviet Guards in the camp wanted to get rid of him, as he was creating an atmosphere of resistance, but a couple of them quickly realized that he was like no one else they ever met. Soviet Prison guards actually told him he is the German version of Rasputin, and protected him in the camp, so that he would live.

Already in that time he had visions about the future, and he realized that God had appointed him for the task of healing the wounds of the Germans living in the post-war period. A friend who was imprisoned with him in Russia remembers that he made fun of Gröning's visions, but years later he realized it was all true.

Gröning healed from places like balconies, where he could overlook and heal tens of thousands of people at once.




Gröning in Herford​
Gröning started his journey in Herford, and from there he would always leave for new locations once the local authorites began to target him. From there, he soon had to flee to Bavaria to the Traberhof, etc. Due to his many connections and friends in high positions (he healed the son of an influential citizen in Herford from incurable proggressive muscular dystrophy), he always had all the support he needed, but also attracted parasites who wanted to make money with his abilities. Those parasites, especially one M.D., would later turn out to be his downfall, but he was aware of his destiny, and did not resist his fate.




Traberhof in Bavaria, Germany.​
When the authorities finally forbid Bruno Gröning to heal others, he went to a friend, a doctor in Paris, to get help, but quickly died from internal burns. He had said years before that should he be stopped to give his energy freely to others, this energy would get stuck within his body and kill him.

But before he died, he healed probably hundreds of thousands of people over the years. In my view, he was sent into this world, to balance the suffering that was created in the course of World War 2 within the German population. It seems this is the only reason that he was allowed to have those spiritual abilities in a times of darkness where most humans do not have those abilities anymore. I suspect that it was an act of balancing overt evil that was not part of the "plan" of human spiritual evolution.

More about Bruno Gröning can be learned in this excellent documentary:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNlXuclHhVc_

Even if one completely rejects Grönings abilities, one would still have to respect him as the most influentual German in the post-war times, and include him in the history books. But his abilities are well-documented, and without a doubt he was able to heal people with energy.

There are different examples about mystics like Gröning who appear suddenly out of nowhere, with a pure and loving heart, who lead their fellow humans into a (slightly) better world, often connected to periods of massive suffering, like with Rasputin and Russia.

To me these people suggest that there exists an invisible force in this world that balances good and evil for a purpose unknown to us, but as I said, it could be related to soul growth in the dark times we live in.

*The Evils of Money*

Gröning said that "money is the devil", and that's the reason he never accepted a single penny. He even said if he would ever do so - accept even a tiny amount, he would instantly lose his ability to heal. He said that he only had this ability because he gave unconditionally in the name of god, without taking anything for himself.

And I think this is the reason the monetary system exists in the first place. It's a tool of evil to create incentives for people to do evil. Evil, in it's most essential form, is simply self-serving behavior that ignores the condition of others. It means taking from others more than you give back, and this is what creates "hell on earth". Whether we live in heaven or hell is our own decision, and the world we live in is the result of our past actions in many lifetimes.

If Germany had an economic boom in the 50s, why didnt this create lasting multi-generational wealth? Maybe it partially has to do with the secret setup created by high-ranking National Socialist Martin Bormann after he had fled to South America, as described by Paul Manning in his book "Nazi in Exile", and not only with the nature of money to concentrate in the hands of the few and the german state over-taxing its citizens.

It is said that Bormann created an invisible web of off-shore corporations and shareholders that made it possible to invest into the majority of the german post-war economy without revealing his identity.

As late as 1984, people who tried to investigate the Bormann connection in Argentinia were threatened by anonymous calls. Not a single intelligence agency tried to catch him, but the CIA and others definitely knew where he was and what he was doing. His escape from Genoa was known to the British forces, and the British actively helped getting him out of Berlin.

In Argentinia, Bormann built the foundations of the modern world economy, but not for the benefit of Germany. It is likely that most of the wealth that is being created by Germans in Germany today actually moves out of Germany into the secret financial networks created in Argentinia in the 60s and 70s.

Bormann likely doesn't matter much, except maybe to show that the people who run the world economy are hidden and the entire monetary system channels human energy into these invisible networks. In the end, everyone who participates in the money system, will inevitably give some of his life energy to evil.

Ayn Rand writes:



> “So you think that money is the root of all evil? [...] Have you ever asked what is the root of money? Money is a tool of exchange, which can't exist unless there are goods produced and men able to produce them. Money is the material shape of the principle that men who wish to deal with one another must deal by trade and give value for value. Money is not the tool of the moochers, who claim your product by tears, or of the looters, who take it from you by force. Money is made possible only by the men who produce. Is this what you consider evil?”



And it's true that money is not evil per se - the people who control our monetary system are evil and have done everything to make the system channel more money to the controllers on the top. Money is just a way to conserve and store human energy, but a monetary system that benefits humans would look completely different, and if humans reach a certain point in their evolution, the requirement for money would probably simply disappear. Since money is a tool controlled by evil, loving money is evil, as one directly connects one with evil intents and energies.

Money today is the life blood of the evil system. Naturally it tends to concentrate into the hands of those who are used by the system to do evil.

*German Post-War Architecture*

German architecture was not only destroyed by the bomb-raids. They were only the beginning. This explicit destruction of old-world architecture was the foundation for everything that followed - nihilism and materialism, the destruction of the family, religion and tradition. The buildings are the roots of ones culture, tearing them down is an effective way to uproot everything else.

Starting in 1945, influential architects (controlled by the Allied Forces) started to argue for the complete re-modeling of the modern city, which meant demolishing entire city districts and the old-world buildings they contained. They were replaced with cheap modernist crap, and often they had to be demolished a couple decades later already - due to Asbestos, or decay, or because people simply hated the architecture:



> There are other examples of radical postwar architecture in northern Germany, such as in Bremen, where historic buildings are disappearing in the course of reconstruction. But in many places, the utopia of the new city quickly shows its dark side: The implementation of the plans is expensive, and some projects, such as new construction plans for Hamburg's St. Georg district, fail due to the resistance of property owners who do not want to give up their land for modern postwar planning. In many places, the ambitious plans are making only slow progress. In Neu-Altona, for example, only half of the planned buildings have been completed after almost 20 years of construction. Critics complain of a desolation and a lack of neighborhood feeling in the car-oriented districts built with great visions. In Hildesheim, post-war buildings were even demolished in the 1980s to restore the Knochenhaueramtshaus, a 16th-century half-timbered house. Nachkriegsarchitektur: Visionen einer "neuen" Stadt



If a building was partially destroyed in the war, this was often used as an excuse to tear it down completely. But the new ideology in architecture also made it possible to raid entire streets that were still in perfect condition.




Neu-Altona in Hamburg - a place designed for poverty and misery. The upper class of course prefers the neoclassical buildings in the Center of Hamburg (Eppendorf, Rotherbaum, etc.).​

One of the biggest sins of post-war architecture were done in Hamburg by Ernst May with his idea of "Neue Heimat (New Home)". The basic concept was to have as many apartments as possible on the smallest area as possible.

The degenerate "Grindelhochhäuser" still exist today. embedded into a city district that still consists of mostly old-world buildings. It was built after the war for the occupants as an administrative building with the explizit order to build something that doesn't resemble the old architecute in the slightest. Of course, the building has since attracted the right people - among other things, it houses the local government agency today, which is a perfect fit for this soulless architecture. All of the shops that existed there have closed long ago, except one. Ironically, that one is a store for buying sewing materials. Maybe they have a secret we don't know about.



​The book "War fates of German architecture" (German), mentions that:

_In 1957, Rudolf Hillebrecht characterized the period after the end of the war until the currency reform as a time of general lethargy and stagnation, in which urban planning seemed to some to be as indelicate as a game of chance and as superfluous as poetry. (...) _​
_The building forms of the high capitalist founding years, in which socially and culturally the tragedy of decline had to develop, should probably be overcome._​
The implication is that the glorious old-world architecture (founding architecture) was actually the culprit of Germany's downfall, so that the new architecture had to be fundamentally the opposite.



*Punk-Rock and Nihilism*

To severe the connection to tradition, it's important to brainwash the youth with new concepts that go against the old knowledge.

Researcher Tilman Knechtel analyzes that German Punk-Rock was brought from the United Kingdom to Hamburg, Germany, by the Cabalist Moishe Moser. His son is "Bonez MC", a prominent rapper. The latter sometimes adds cryptic sentences to his lyrics, implying that he knows more than it seems, and is aware of the role he has to play (One of his rap lines is "in germany successfully polluting the youth", another "and he likes to act stupid, but he is smarter than you think"). Just like Bonez MC is degenerating the current youth with Rap, his father corrupted the previous generation with Punk-Rock.



 


Bonez MC, proudly following the Cabalist tradition of his father​
The content is always the same - revolting against normal work and authorities, and glorifying drugs, crimes, sex, and hedonism. But this revolt is simply superficial - once something important happens, like "covid" or "man-made climate-change", all of those "anti" musicians are suddenly on the side of the authorities, begging people to wear masks and get vaccinated. This is how it's done when you subvert a movement and control it - when it's important, you bring everyone in line.

Just like the Counterculture hippie movement was created by those who control the system in the US (military deep state), the same happened with Punk-Rock and Rap.





Moishe Moser, basically unknown to the public.​
In 2015, an article appeared on an art-portal that mentioned Moishe Moser and his Cabalist exhibition, suggesting that he identifies with the Sabbatian view of creation and life:

Well, this is what Moishe Moser investigates in his project of the "second creation" by assuming directly-indirectly as according to the kabbalistic doctrine-that God did not bring his creation to an end.​
This may explain his motivation to poison the youth.

A friend of Moser, Alfred Hilsberg, who went with him to Britain to study Punk-Rock, has a Wikipedia page, where it says.

Hilsberg was involved in the spread of punk in the Federal Republic of Germany from 1978. In the music magazine Sounds (issue 3/78), he introduced the Cologne/Düsseldorf punk scene with the article "Rodenkirchen is burning." A year later, in another Sounds article, he coined the term Neue Deutsche Welle (NDW).​
It seems Moser was the shadow figure behind Hilsberg, motivated by Cabala teachings.

Punk was created by the elites to destroy tradition, religion, and wealth, and post-war Germany was the perfect-breeding ground to corrupt the youth. One of the most prominent figures in punk-rock in Germany is the german-british Campino. He is part of the influental Frege-family, with deep connections into the German power elite.  The family goes back to Christian Gottlob Frege, banker and trader in the 18th Century.

Newspaper taz writes about Moser:
​There he (Hilsberg) published the text "Rock n' Roll Rebellion - Punk Rock from England in Hamburg" in February 1977 on the occasion of a concert with the London band the Vibrators. Some time before, he had gone to London with his buddy Moishe Moser - "like a research expedition" - Moser remembers - had seen "the Damned" live, and loaded the trunk with punk records on the way back.​

On the website 30quadrat.de, a magazine, we can read:

Moishe Moser brought punk rock to Germany. Details can be found in the book "Das ZickZack-Prinzip" by Christoph Meueler.​​Ironically, Mosers son was sent to Odenwaldschule - the  school that closed in 2015 due to massive public pressure about concealed systematic sexual abuse of students. The school was the most famous socialist experiment on uprooting traditional forms of education and parenting, leading to disastrous results, with some students committing suicide as a result. The ideology of this school was created by the so-called Frankfurt School.
​*The suppression of natural medicine*

A good example of what happened in the 20th Century in Germany is how a natural plant-extract that reliable prevents all heart problems and death from heart attacks, got suppressed, even though until the 80s or so, it was the standard medication for heart problems in all clinics and practices.



> In 1861, on the famous Livingstone expedition in Africa, the English botanist John Kirk experienced the sudden disappearance of his heart problems after brushing his teeth. Curious to find an explanation, he noticed that his toothbrush had been in contact with seeds he’d collected from the indigenous people. They used these seeds, from the strophanthus plant, to create a deadly arrow poison.
> 
> Back in Europe, these seeds were analyzed and the extracted g-Strophantin was introduced in Germany as a potent heart remedy in the early 20th century. (Source)





> In Germany, another theory of myocardial infarction has been proposed by Dr. Berthold Kern (1911-1995). Dr. Kern, while performing autopsies in Germany in the 1930s and 1940s, observed that the findings of these autopsies did not corroborate the coronary obstruction hypothesis. He began researching the literature, looking for clues as to an alternative etiology. What he found was not only a new theory that may provide the missing piece of the coronary obstruction theory, but a therapy now being used by over 5000 physicians in Germany with reportedly remarkable success.
> Dr. Kern’s claims, as set forth in his 1971 informational paper, _Three Ways to Cardiac Infarction_, can be summarized as follows:
> 1. The coronary obstruction theory cannot adequately explain observed facts.
> 2. The major etiologic factor underlying myocardial infarction is a primary chemical destructive process, cause by unchecked metabolic acidosis (accumulation of acid) in the left ventricular tissue and substantially unrelated to coronary artery disease.
> ...



This is one of many examples how the world around is is slowly reduced to a bare minimum where instead of living, it's only about survival.

When the Thalidomide scandal hit germany, new restrictive laws got passed, and many traditional medicines, like Strophantin, were essentially brushed from the market into obscurity during the following decades. Today only a handful of doctors still prescribe the "obsolete" Strophantin. Only a couple weeks ago, the office by one of those doctors got closed, as he was hit by lawsuits for malpractice.

The war against strophantin was led by university-academics against normal doctors who knew the effects of strophantin first-hand. The former were likely paid large sums by shadowy figures:



> Strophanthin is a cardiac drug. It belongs to the class of cardiac-active steroid glycosides and, like these, is derived from plants. Until the 1980s, it was used in Germany to treat heart failure. More than almost any other drug, strophanthin has polarized the guild of physicians in Germany. Proponents hailed it as the insulin of the heart, while opponents denigrated it as a placebo. Euphoric praise and scathing criticism characterized an extremely polemic and emotional dispute between general practitioners and university clinicians. (source)



The same story happened with the best medicine available for dementia.

The beta-amyloid theory is a theory that has never been proven. It was only developed because the pharmaceutical industry in the 90s wanted to distract from the accepted theory that Alzheimer's is simply a lack of energy and a circulatory disorder in the brain ("vascular dementia"). At that time, there were aalready excellently working natural remedies for this problem - e.g. the ergot alkaloid mixture Hydergin, which is similar to LSD (but not hallucinogenic) and was discovered by Albert Hofmann. It improves blood circulation and regenerates brain cells.

Only since drugs like hydergine were slowly forgotten and replaced by toxic drugs in the 1990s has Alzheimer's become endemic.

From the article "The maddening saga of how an Alzheimer’s ‘cabal’ thwarted progress toward a cure for decades":



> Amyloid-targeted research and the development and testing of experimental drugs targeting amyloid have consumed billions of dollars in government, foundation, and pharmaceutical funding with no payoff.
> 
> Supporters of the beta amyloid theory were "so influential that they convinced the National Institutes of Health that it was a waste of money to fund any Alzheimer's-related grants that weren't about the amyloid theory."
> 
> ...



In fact, amyloid deposits are probably actually helpful, protecting the brain from further damage. However, the linked article ignores the real reasons, for the suppression of Alzheimer's research: the natural means to support brain circulation worked without significant side effects. A new theory had to replace the old theory of broken brain circulation and oxygen supply as a cause of dementia. So someone had to come up with a convoluted theory that sounds so complex that academians blindly believe it, blinded by their pride and narcicissm.

Since the early 1970s, hydergine has been used clinically to treat senile dementia (including Alzheimer's), cerebral vascular disease, and the typical progressive deterioration of mental performance known as age-related cognitive decline with almost unbelievable success. Its efficacy is well documented. In Germany a couple decades ago, everyone in old age suffering from memory problems would be prescribed hydergine. This stopped only in the 90s.

Since the late 1990s, ergot derivatives have rarely been prescribed, ostensibly because of lack of efficacy and potential side effects on the heart, which have never been proven. Just like with g-strophantin, a propaganda-campaign was launched to cause fear in the population, and make it difficult for doctors to prescribe it without losing their career and licence.

Interestingly, Albert Hofmann, who lived to be 102, took 2mg of hydergine daily as a brain tonic, which may explain his longevity and mental performance, as LSD has similar protective effects but is not suitable for daily use. The synthetic drug that later replaced the natural hydergine, called nicergoline, is less effective, and probably not a good replacement. Of course it will sooner or later disappear from the market as well, because it still works way too well for cognition to be allowed by the forces that control medicine. Everything that is good has to go, it seems.

A third example of suppressed medicine is the work by William Koch, who Wikipedia describes as a "fraudster", but actually was one of the greatest scientists of the 20th century. The US-doctor discovered a new way to understand cancer and disease, and even found a cure. Chemicals called "cuinones", which powerfully activate cellular energy production and regeneration, and suppress the ineffective respiration that happens in cancer.
​*Conclusion*

What happened in Germany in the 20th Century, happened in many other countries in similar ways.

People fighting for human dignity, health, truth and beauty got suppressed, and suspect figures who seem to hate humans became more powerful, while staying invisible to the public at large.

Medicine is the foundation for evil to work, because it actively keeps humans sick and dependent by poisoning them, and depriving people of the needed energy to live the life they want. Anti-life concepts were created by Academia to push certain developments, including the Germ-theory, and the theory of genetic determinism. The basic goal is to make people helpless and convince them that life is always agains them, and there's nothing they can do.

Just like heliocentrism tries to convince us that the universe is empty and devoid of life, biology, the doctrine of life itself, has been turned upside down and creates in us an image of a hostile, mechanical and deadly world we inhabit. Humans, randomly thrown into a random world, need to fight to survive.

What happens in medicine since the invention of modern chemicals around World War 1, can only be described as a mass-genocide, that goes on subtly and silently while many of us watch friends, parents and acquaintances die slow and agonizing deaths in hospitals without being able to help, as the propaganda is too strongly engrained into our culture. But the war against godly values exists on all levels - architecture and spirituality is suppressed just as much as real medicine.

The bright side is that whoever works to suppress the evolution of humanity into a higher state of being has to do a lot of work, which may show us how powerful we really are. We have survived hundreds of years of permanent onslought on what it means to be human, and while struggling, we are still here. And the massive amounf of energy that evil has to put into keeping the anti-human system alive shows that even a small moment of inattentiveness to control us could lead to their demise. When the time comes and enough fellow humans wake up to who they really are, the system will start to crumble and and upward process of evolution - instead of the devolution we see currently - will begin to manifest itself naturally. As visioniary William Blake said, there's a limit to contraction (evil), but no limit to expansion (good). The bible says that there's a time for everything, and the current way of life may at one point turn out to be a painful but essential point in our journey that gave us the ability to break free.


----------



## Ash_Williams (Oct 18, 2022)

Very interesting, hadn't heard of this man before (not surprisingly, given what he may have actually did).

One minor quibble: Money is not the root of all evil. The LOVE of money is the root of all evil. IMO it's no accident that the altered Bible quote is in the zeitgeist.

Be precise, because this is how history gets phucked, phokes!


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 18, 2022)

Ash_Williams said:


> Very interesting, hadn't heard of this man before (not surprisingly, given what he may have actually did).
> 
> One minor quibble: Money is not the root of all evil. The LOVE of money is the root of all evil. IMO it's no accident that the altered Bible quote is in the zeitgeist.
> 
> Be precise, because this is how history gets phucked, phokes!



I didn't use the term "root of all evil" myself, but yeah, it's interesting that Rand references the wrong quote without mentioning the Bible, which speaks of the love of money.

The way I understand it, is that Gröning had a special role to play, so he had to radically reject money as completely evil. When he received money, he immediately gave it to those around him that needed it most, so he accepted that it had value for people.  In our times, the love of money most of the time is indiscernible from money itself, because it has so much potential for corruption. Money is just a way to tell other people what to do ("Build me a house", "bring me food", etc.). So money is simply future energy, resources, etc.

Even today there are niches out there where making money can be connected to something good, or at least neutral, and then the results are probably completely different, also karmically.

In fact, the reason why leaders who try help other people get shut down is exactly because money is so powerful that it can be used for both good (helping others) and evil. If enough good people controlled the money system, the world would be different.

The entire monetary system is set up to create as many incentives for evil as possible, and still there are many who are able to use it for something good before they are suppressed by the system. That probably shows that money in itself is not evil, but just a neutral store of value or human energy.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 18, 2022)

Interesting post, I am looking forward to learning more about Bruno Groning.

I noticed you mentioned the Thalidomide scandal. I believe this is very similar to the Primodos scandal that occurred in the UK around the same time:

Primodos scandal: Government accused of 'bullying' disabled campaigners in the courts.

Primodos was manufacted by German company Schering, which is now owned by 'Bayer' - which I am reasonably sure is responsible (or at least connected in some way) to other harmful or dangerous chemicals. I am a little hazy on the details here as it has been a while since I looked in to it - so I am sorry to be vague, or if this is incorrect.

Edit - I just remembered the connection I was thinking of - their subsidiary company 'Monsanto'.


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 18, 2022)

Seeker said:


> Interesting post, I am looking forward to learning more about Bruno Groning.
> 
> I noticed you mentioned the Thalidomide scandal. I believe this is very similar to the Primodos scandal that occurred in the UK around the same time:
> 
> ...



Isn’t it interesting that Paul Manning mentions Bayer as one of those companies controlled almost completely by Martin Bormann?


----------



## Seeker (Oct 18, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> Isn’t it interesting that Paul Manning mentions Bayer as one of those companies controlled almost completely by Martin Bormann?


Unfortunately, I'm no expert on the man or on this subject - I only shared what I know as it sounds connected and in case it might be useful or interesting to someone.

And I thank you again for bringing Bruno to my attention, I'm already looking at the documentary. This is more my area of interest.


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 18, 2022)

Seeker said:


> Unfortunately, I'm no expert on the man or on this subject - I only shared what I know as it sounds connected and in case it might be useful or interesting to someone.
> 
> And I thank you again for bringing Bruno to my attention, I'm already looking at the documentary. This is more my area of interest.



I didn't mean to imply that - I was just framing my observation as a (rhetoric) question. It's fascinating that Bayer is both connected to Primodos and Martin Bormann.

You're welcome. I had heard about the name Bruno Gröning for years from people interested in sprituality, but I always wrote him off as "just some healer". Only a couple months ago I started looking into it, and the documentary blew me away.


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 18, 2022)

An addition from the book "Kriegsschicksale deutscher Architektur" (War fates of German architecture), and surprisingly objective in some aspects considering it was published in the socialist GDR:

In Germany, more things worth protecting were destroyed after the war than during the war - this is the bitter assessment of the German President after 30 years of reconstruction. (...)​​Even in the fall of 1938, when the imminent danger of war in France had already led to the salvage of the important stained glass windows of Chartres, the provincial conservator of the Rhineland was forbidden to take any precautionary measures. (...) It was not until July 1939 - fourteen days before the outbreak of war - that the Reich Minister of the Interior ordered the conservator to take precautionary measures. (...)​​When, in the night of Palm Sunday 1942, a British air raid destroyed within 3 1/2 hours one tenth of the old town of Lübeck with the cathedral, St. Mary's and St. Peter's churches, and the Gothic town hall, including their artistic furnishings, the reaction of the German public was paralyzing horror. The city planning director spoke of the _demise of Gothic Lübeck_, a competent city planner said to colleagues: "_You must know, the old Lübeck is gone_". (...)​​At that time, on February 9, 1944, the voice of the Bishop of Chichester, George Bell, echoed lonely in the English House of​Commons:​
_"In the fifth year of the war, it must be clear to everyone how far the destruction of European culture has already progressed. We should consider whether we want to destroy the rest as well. Still some of these assets can be saved if those responsible realize that the factories are generally located outside the old German city centers with their historic monuments."_​
(...)​



Percentage of destruction of German Cities, according to G. W. Harmssen, 1948. Black color signifies the grade of destruction (i.e. Munich 45% destroyed).​​Then, when the guns fell silent on May 8, 1945, Germany was a field of ruins. On the soil of the later Federal Republic alone, 431,000 residential buildings were totally destroyed, the rubble is estimated at 311 million cubic meters - figures that defy imagination. The losses of architectural monuments will never be statistically convincingly quantifiable. In addition to the total losses, there are also the incalculable losses of interior architecture, which was only accessible to the general public in rare cases and thus hardly noticed. Moreover, the Objects counted may conceal a cathedral as well as a windmill, a residential castle as well as a farmhouse. If the total damage to architectural monuments is estimated at about 20% of the total stock, but only according to the narrow interpretation of the concept of monuments that was still common at the end of the war, this may give an approximate idea of what was lost. (...)​​When a first overview became possible after the systematic debris removal, it became apparent that once again building substance worth preserving had migrated to the mountain of rubble - it had been overlooked or wanted to be overlooked. (...)​​In the same years, an infinite amount of historical substance continued to spoil - unnoticed. It was the ruins of the "small architecture", the still upright facades of the bourgeois houses, the battered blocks of houses of the Gründerzeit (Gilded Age), the sensitive settlements of the twenties, the ruins of the early factory sites. (...) These buildings, which today are often the focus of interest, received no attention at all in the post-war years. The Gründerzeit had been in disrepute not only among experts for decades - on the contrary, it was considered meritorious to "clean it up". (...)​
The book also mentions that ironically it was the Banker Eric Warburg living in London, who had roots in the Hanseatic North (Hamburg), to convince the president of the International Red Cross (Carl Jacob Burckhardt), to spare Lübeck from further destruction by making Lübeck a hub for prisoners of war.

The book questions the President's remark that Germany lost more architecture after the war, than during the bomb raids, but I can believe the claim. The author resort to absurd arguments, including saying that "there is no binding definition for what is worthy of protection", and thus we can't really say that we lost more after the war. While the war was the foundation for destruction, the 30 years that followed were an essential part in destroying the old-world architecture.


----------



## 6079SmithW (Oct 19, 2022)

Regarding the economic downfall we have all experienced

WTF Happened In 1971?


----------



## Udjat (Oct 20, 2022)

I must agree that money has a funny way of changing people. 
I would just like to make the comment, that money is just a myth.  No tangible object can put a value on a human or what they can do.  A human can do bad things with or without the motive of money.  Money is just another tool in the tool belt of the dark entity. 

Oh and another thing, punk rock music (not all, but most) is great!!! If you need some examples I'd be happy to let you know of some really great bands.


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 21, 2022)

Relevant article:
​The paradigm is based on claimed disease _entities_, many of which are allegedly caused by one “pathogen” and are supposedly treated with one “magic bullet.” Medicine was subverted in this way last century after the stifling implementation of the Rockefeller-backed Flexner Report (1910) and has never recovered. Dr Montague Leverson pointed out an example of this misguided thinking about disease around the same time:​​


> “You here assume smallpox to be a thing, an entity. This blunder is committed by nearly all the followers of the self-styled "regular school", and it will probably be a new idea to you to be told that neither smallpox nor any other disease is an entity, but is a condition.”​Dr. Montague Leverson, Bridgeport Evening Farmer, Connecticut USA, August 21, 1909​


​One of the worst things that can happen when visiting an allopathic doctor is being labelled with a disease entity. Medical practice has deteriorated into protocol-driven paradigms in which the practitioners blindly follow pathways and tick boxes. Hapless patients are given a tag and then subjected to prescribed “treatments” rather than being advised on how to help cure their body’s real problems. One silver lining to the COVID fiasco is that it blatantly exposed the nature of the medical system to many people and they could see that it cannot help them with achieving true health.​New Zealand’s Dr Ulric Williams (1890-1971) was another who understood the follies of attempting to classify disease “cases” through not only investigations but also through criteria involving symptoms and signs. Rather, he identified these patterns as _healing crises_ and the body’s attempts to restore itself to health. On that note, we are pleased to announce that we will soon be publishing a book that will once again make Dr Williams’ wisdom and curative methods available to the world.​
PCR Pandemic: Interview with Dr Claus Köhnlein - Dr Sam Bailey


----------



## Udjat (Oct 21, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> Relevant article:
> ​The paradigm is based on claimed disease _entities_, many of which are allegedly caused by one “pathogen” and are supposedly treated with one “magic bullet.” Medicine was subverted in this way last century after the stifling implementation of the Rockefeller-backed Flexner Report (1910) and has never recovered. Dr Montague Leverson pointed out an example of this misguided thinking about disease around the same time:​​
> ​One of the worst things that can happen when visiting an allopathic doctor is being labelled with a disease entity. Medical practice has deteriorated into protocol-driven paradigms in which the practitioners blindly follow pathways and tick boxes. Hapless patients are given a tag and then subjected to prescribed “treatments” rather than being advised on how to help cure their body’s real problems. One silver lining to the COVID fiasco is that it blatantly exposed the nature of the medical system to many people and they could see that it cannot help them with achieving true health.​New Zealand’s Dr Ulric Williams (1890-1971) was another who understood the follies of attempting to classify disease “cases” through not only investigations but also through criteria involving symptoms and signs. Rather, he identified these patterns as _healing crises_ and the body’s attempts to restore itself to health. On that note, we are pleased to announce that we will soon be publishing a book that will once again make Dr Williams’ wisdom and curative methods available to the world.​
> PCR Pandemic: Interview with Dr Claus Köhnlein - Dr Sam Bailey


My father recently passed away with the label of "Cancer" for his "disease".  All his treatment was just a way for the hospital to make more money off of his insurance company.  When my father was going through chemotherapy he was having a real hard time processing the chemo through his body.  The truth is, they are poising cancer patients with chemo, and sometimes people are strong enough to get through this horrible "treatment" and most of the time not, especially if someone is considered "elderly".  
The hospital was getting pushy with him when he didn't want to go on with the treatments.  They made a schedule for treatments and because he felt so crappy after the chemo my father did not want to do it any more, but because the hospital made a schedule with the chemo treatments they became angry that he would cancel the appointment.  They even got testy with my mother about it.  They were insinuating that my mother was telling him not to go anymore.

My point here is the medical system is bullshit and money grubbing fools run it.  The only way that you can really be proactive with your health is take care of yourself. Why do you think that the "white man" medicine rules here in the USA?  Because it is BIG business.  

Ayurveda is one medical system that is right on, and has been around for 5,000 years if not more, and most insurances will not cover the "medicines" or herbs that would help prevent or even cure ailments, most likely even cancer. There are certainly other herbs, not just from India, that are available to us through the means of natural remedies.  That is why they are on this Earth!!  

Covid is just another way to try and kill us all without having to press the red button.  I would like to mention the book "The Stand" by Stephen King.  I remember when I was in seventh grade picking this book up and reading the first couple pages.  I was intrigued by the cover of the book.  This book is intense right from the first page and the beginning of the story and how the "bug" spread reminds me of the many follies that humans are capable of.  Especially when it is their own fault for the disaster.  With covid though, I believe it was intentionally spread throughout they planet.  I visualize people dispersed around the world sprinkling covid on everything just like how you would sprinkle parmesan cheese on your pizza.

All the people that were involved with covid are just B movie actors, and oh, didn't you notice how many people were involved with covid that wrote and published a book?


----------



## Gladius (Oct 21, 2022)

Udjat said:


> All the people that were involved with covid are just B movie actors, and oh, didn't you notice how many people were involved with covid that wrote and published a book?



In August 2020, in Israel, the to-be Prime Minister Naftali Bennett (at the time just a minister) published a book: "How to Defeat a Pandemic". (Wiki , no translation, and not worthy of one either)

Bennett always boasted his background in successful, start-up tech companies, and part of his approach as a candidate to replace the long-reigning Netanyahu was that he had very liberal, out-of-the-box methods do deal with the Covid pandemic and its financial implications, which he detailed in his book.

Once elected as Prime Minister, none of his ideas were ever done, he drove the country deeper into the police state measures, and like his peers abroad, would demonize the unvaxed as a main tactic. You could see in his "pandemic speeches" that he was under immense pressure. Upon passing the role to the next PM, he basically disappeared from public life after his controllers destroyed his mental state.
He's an agent like all of them, obviously, but you can see in this example, who is the boss - the medical tyranny, and not any politician.


Interesting timing too, that he had a book already out in the stores less than 5 months after March '20, while being an active minister during a pandemic.


----------



## ThomasVonDerBosch (Dec 8, 2022)

My mother attempted to introduce me to Bruno Groening 30 or so years ago. I was not ready for the info and the magazine sized book of his sat on the bookshelf for decades. At the time I had no dis ease and was binge drinking with buddies after working like a man all week.  Now I try to show my children things like this and they, like me, turn off their attention because it has no relevance in their mindset. My mothers frustration I cared not at all. I was smart unruly and sometimes violent. Had I met Mr.Groening it may have helped but I had to learn everything the hard way. We all have a path. Mine was not a smooth roadway, more like a goat path up a mountain with roots and rocks all over lol. And I wouldn’t change a thing.
Anyone who works all their life being of service to others without taking a paycheck for it is a highly evolved being that came here for a specific purpose. When he was no longer allowed to carry on his task. He left.


----------

